# RESULTS!!! - Jan Best Equine Eye Pic



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

This was a VERY hard contest to judge! It took several hours to judge all the photos. Everyone did a great job, and there are some awesome photographers on this forum. Thank you all for your entries!!! Without you, these contests wouldn't work Unfortunately, just like any show or contest...there can only be a few winners. 

I hope you guys enjoyed yourselves & will continue to enter my contests(Feb's contest is Best Scenic Horse Pic). 

Congratulations to our 3 winners & our honorable mention. 

Without further ado, Here are your Jan winners!!!










1st Place - Smarby









2nd Place - EPMhorse









3rd Place - Fourtwentyam









Honorable Mention - omgpink


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

Gorgeous photos


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrates to everyone!!! great photos!!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats everyone!! Lovely photos!!


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow! I am so suprised! Thank you very much. And well done everyone!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

neat photos everyone - love the rossettes...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

well done peeps!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG I just saw this! I'm glad I got honorable mention!
Congrats everyone


----------

